# Lab work help



## drwalter (Sep 3, 2014)

Does any one know any thing about Low-T3 syndrome? And will Armour help with it ?

What cause low DHEAS levels and low testosterone and fluctuating TSH?

I Ankylosing Spondylitis which is a form of Autoimmune Inflammatory Arthritis close this be the root cause I take Humira, Methotrexate and Prednisone for it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I find it interesting that your glucose was below normal range yet your A1c is above the normal range. Free T3, Free T4 and TSH are all very low which suggests that further tests (believe that or not) should be run for blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

rT3 looks okay as we all are supposed to have some but not a lot.

Before you start on any thyroid replacement medicine, it would be wise to get an ultra-sound. And regarding Armour; I personally have responded extremely well to it but I do not take any other medicines. So.........................you do need T3, there is no question of that.

But, it would be good for you to get the above tests and the ultra-sound and then we can all help you reassess the situation. If you do take Armour, you would have to be sure there are no negative interactions to what you already take.

That said, when the body has insufficient T3, the body generally just falls apart every which way. A person cannot get well w/o sufficient T3. T3 is your active hormone/

I don't know much about DHEA and some other stuff but we do have posters here that do so I hope they come along on your behalf.

You will have much to read; for that I apologize but it is necessary so that you can build your case in a knowledgeable fashion.


----------



## drwalter (Sep 3, 2014)

I have already started 30 mg of Armour started it on friday. Fatigue has been my worse problem.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/ankylosing-spondylitis/ankylosing-spondylitis-dealing-with-fatigue.aspx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

How is your Ferritin?


----------



## drwalter (Sep 3, 2014)

I have not had mine checked but I would love to know more info on it since my wife last FERRITIN 1 ng/mL


----------

